# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## sejo

Hallo mijn naam is Sejo en sinds januari 2010 lid van deze site, ik ben een vrouw van 55 jaar, en woon in Overijssel, ik ben nu op zoek naar mensen die net als ik Hemifaciale spasmen hebben, ik wordt nu behandeld met Botox, maar tot nu toe heeft het nog niet geholpen. Wie o wie heeft dit ook meegemaakt. groetjes Sejo.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Sejo, wat vervelend als een behandeling niet aanslaat. Ik heb wel een artikel voor je waarin Hemifaciale spasmen voorkomt. Misschien heb je er iets aan. Sterkte gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

